# Clear 4" drain of roots - machine recommendations?



## johnbug (5 mo ago)

Hi everyone. Great forum. 

I have put a camera down my 4" basement sewer drain and discovered about 5 or 6 ft from the opening (basically under the house's exterior wall) I have some root intrusion. What would be the most economical machine to buy to clear this area about once a year? What type of cutter do you recommend? I do also plan to use a root foamer to help kill it.

Thanks in advance,

John


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

Pour some plaster of Paris down there. That will bind up the root ball. And then you should be able to cut it out with a quarter inch drain snake and a framastatic cutter. 

Where did you do your apprenticeship?


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

We’re you saying “great forum” cuz you've been looking around have have read many of the threads and posts?


----------



## johnbug (5 mo ago)

Logtec said:


> We’re you saying “great forum” cuz you've been looking around have have read many of the threads and posts?


Yes!


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

So you must have read the part about you MUST be a professional plumber to join this forum and you MUST then first post an intro in the new member section before posting in any other part of the forum…


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Please post an introduction; years in the trade, any licenses or certifications held, where you work, do you do mostly service or new construction {or a little of each}, is the pump on the supply side of a boiler or the return side, do you like the smell of purple primer?, etc. etc.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

johnbug said:


> Hi everyone. Great forum.
> 
> I have put a camera down my 4" basement sewer drain and discovered about 5 or 6 ft from the opening (basically under the house's exterior wall) I have some root intrusion. What would be the most economical machine to buy to clear this area about once a year? What type of cutter do you recommend? I do also plan to use a root foamer to help kill it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

This one is on sale $435 000


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

johnbug said:


> Yes!


You then ignored or don't give a f65k about the rules to join here. Or both.


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

Tango said:


> This one is on sale $435 000
> 
> 
> View attachment 133419


Is that beast a jetting rig or a vac truck?


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

The cheapest and easiest way would be to get rid of the Squatty Potty apparatus. This will make your turds much skinnier and they will slide right past those roots.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Lickitlikeafritter said:


> Is that beast a jetting rig or a vac truck?


Looks like both to me.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Lickitlikeafritter said:


> Is that beast a jetting rig or a vac truck?


IT IS BOTH


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> IT IS BOTH





Lickitlikeafritter said:


> Is that beast a jetting rig or a vac truck?



MONEY MAKER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Tango said:


> This one is on sale $435 000
> 
> 
> View attachment 133419


Is this what you used to Roto-Root that lady's sink 7 months ago and poked a hole in her pipe??lololololololo, that's a truck lololo


----------



## yoyoer (Nov 28, 2012)

johnbug said:


> Hi everyone. Great forum.
> 
> I have put a camera down my 4" basement sewer drain and discovered about 5 or 6 ft from the opening (basically under the house's exterior wall) I have some root intrusion. What would be the most economical machine to buy to clear this area about once a year? What type of cutter do you recommend? I do also plan to use a root foamer to help kill it.
> 
> ...


If that is all the roots your are dealing with that is not very much. You could use a 1/2 or5/8 drum cable with a 3" or 4" cutter, you could use a 1/2 sectional or you could use one them fancy flex shafts with the camera and the cutting chains.
Or dig it up and fix the crack...


----------



## jdavis.nwp (5 mo ago)

Logtec said:


> So you must have read the part about you MUST be a professional plumber to join this forum and you MUST then first post an intro in the new member section before posting in any other part of the forum…



good god thats toxic


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

jdavis.nwp said:


> good god thats toxic


Sorry there are no “Safe Spaces”, here.


----------



## jdavis.nwp (5 mo ago)

Logtec said:


> Sorry there are no “Safe Spaces”, here.


no, I guess not but I don't see how it's supposed to be a screening process for only letting "professionals" on the forum in my opinion, it's probably doing more harm than good to the site as ive come across a lot of people with very good questions that have been shut down due to this which would have had the potential to help a lot of people lol but I guess I'll leave that up the boomers with kitty profile pics to decide.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

jdavis.nwp said:


> no, I guess not but I don't see how it's supposed to be a screening process for only letting "professionals" on the forum in my opinion, it's probably doing more harm than good to the site as ive come across a lot of people with very good questions that have been shut down due to this which would have had the potential to help a lot of people lol but I guess I'll leave that up the boomers with kitty profile pics to decide.


Don't be hatin on the pussy cats.


----------



## jdavis.nwp (5 mo ago)

skoronesa said:


> Don't be hatin on the pussy cats.


bahahaha i just had to pick something i know would ruffle some feathers!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

jdavis.nwp said:


> no, I guess not but I don't see how it's supposed to be a screening process for only letting "professionals" on the forum in my opinion, it's probably doing more harm than good to the site as ive come across a lot of people with very good questions that have been shut down due to this which would have had the potential to help a lot of people lol but I guess I'll leave that up the boomers with kitty profile pics to decide.


If you want to interact with non professionals go to a diy site, there are plenty. This one isn't it. I suggest you read the forum rules and who it's intended for.
Let me know how it turns out when you give them advice, they flood their house or burn it down because they still did it wrong and sue you. That's right in many places you are 100% responsible.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

jdavis.nwp said:


> no, I guess not but I don't see how it's supposed to be a screening process for only letting "professionals" on the forum in my opinion, it's probably doing more harm than good to the site as ive come across a lot of people with very good questions that have been shut down due to this which would have had the potential to help a lot of people lol but I guess I'll leave that up the boomers with kitty profile pics to decide.


Easy now millennial, don’t get offended, or cancel something.. I’m Gen X, no need To rip On my cats pic, she didn’t drop out of high school then ride on her daddy’s and granddaddy’s coat tails for 10 years.

They’re are plenty of sites for Home owners, handymen(or handypeople as your gen needs to Say), husbands, cheap skates and DIYers,

whats wrong with a site for pros only?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

jdavis.nwp said:


> good god thats toxic


Good god you didn’t follow or read forum rules,this site for pros only-cya


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> Don't be hatin on the pussy cats.


He must be gay lololololo


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

jdavis.nwp said:


> bahahaha i just had to pick something i know would ruffle some feathers!


Terry love special


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

jdavis.nwp said:


> no, I guess not but I don't see how it's supposed to be a screening process for only letting "professionals" on the forum in my opinion, it's probably doing more harm than good to the site as ive come across a lot of people with very good questions that have been shut down due to this which would have had the potential to help a lot of people lol but I guess I'll leave that up the boomers with kitty profile pics to decide.


I take my trade very seriously. I also really like this forum because it is a professionals only forum. There are plenty of other sites on the internet for people to get advice. There is a vetting process. That is taken seriously.

With respect to plumbing, there is a standard of care that must be maintained and preserved for which, most DIYs and a lot of general contractors are simply unaware. When it’s not done properly there’s a potential for people to die and thousands if not millions of dollars worth of property damage. I don’t take that lightly. I have no tolerance for handyhack-bullschit. I do not give advice here or anywhere else unless it’s something like changing an aerator. 

This forum is not a public service. It’s not a place where the lay person can come get advice. It has never served that purpose and wasn’t intended to serve that purpose. 

I suggest you go be a part of another forum if you take issue with the way this forum works. 

Have you registered here before?


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

@ jdavis:
now that I think of it, my cat has more credentials then you..

after a good Mexican drinking night with my daughter, and many shots of tequila I got my cat ordained online for $50!
My cats name is “Luna AKA Longtail”
(she is a mainecoon)
she is now a “Pasture Luna Longtail”.
She has the official paper work, she gets priority parking at churches, a bumper sticker, a wallet card and can do wedding, funerals, and baptisms..
Let me know if you need her services


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I think we won't be seeing him again. I also have a suspicion this may be a second account.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

@Tango 

You got that feeling too… why would someone waste such time to be a douche?

You gonna ban him?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

jakewilcox said:


> @Tango
> 
> You got that feeling too… why would someone waste such time to be a douche?
> 
> You gonna ban him?


Someone who is irate and wants to speak out and we can't prove who he is while keeping his first account safe.

If I have time tomorrow I'll check the IP adresses.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Obviously you guys have problems here. I’ve never heard so much talk of banning on a forum before. 

I mean people get banned but there is nothing said on random Internet forums I’ve participated in. 

Is it an everyday topic ?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Tango said:


> Someone who is irate and wants to speak out and we can't prove who he is while keeping his first account safe.
> 
> If I have time tomorrow I'll check the IP adresses.


Do what you do best tango,Block him lololololo


----------

